# My DIY Drylok background



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)

Framed out the bridge.









Added the valley walls and started detailing.









Finished detailing and added a cave.









3rd coat of drylock









Added a colored coat of drylock.


----------



## AlainVirgin (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, you're talented.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Even though I'm a person that likes his tanks to look as natural as possible, I have to say...

that is really friggin' cool. :thumb:

Keep the pics coming as you progress.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Guams said:


> Even though I'm a person that likes his tanks to look as natural as possible, I have to say...
> 
> that is really friggin' cool. :thumb:
> 
> Keep the pics coming as you progress.


I agree! It's different than the normal natural style backgrounds...gets the creative juices flowing on ideas. What size tank is that in?


----------



## MikeF (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet background!


----------



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you! I originally was going for a natural style but I did it this way to create more territories and take up the least water space. Its in a 55 gallon. I made a cave to go on the left side to balance the tank out, but I've realized it would fit in the middle and create a break in the tank which I would like like as well. The cave also has a hole on the back side that the fish would be able to swim through if it was in the middle. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## AlainVirgin (Dec 15, 2010)

The cave does indeed look better in the middle.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW! I'm impressed! I like the cave on the side where you had it before, I think it distracts from the columns . . . but thats just me 
Overall, very nice!


----------



## tkd.teacher (Oct 20, 2006)

I like it better on the left as well. Additionally, you have a small natural "cave" where your foreground crosses in front of your arch support anyway.

With the drylock, do you then have to waterproof/seal it? Or is it good to go as is?

John


----------



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, I ended up putting it on the left side. Drylock is good as is, it itself is a sealer.


----------



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)

The tank has been up and running for over a year now. It's stocked with 1 livingston, 6 yellow labs, 8 ob zebras, 2 auratus, and 1exasperatus.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

:dancing: :thumb: :dancing: super job and obviously the fish love it


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

:dancing: you should throw some led's under that bridge light that baby up at night would look ballin with the right color amazing job on that i love it :dancing:


----------



## hsd (Jul 26, 2010)

Like that background you made, its aged well.


----------

